# Notes en local à passer sur iCloud



## TonyT (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème chez un client : Il utilisait son iPad pour créer des notes, en local (iPad 1, sans iCloud). Il faisait une synchro iTunes qui sauvegardait les notes sur Mail. On a activé iCloud sur son iPad, et on voudrait passer ses 388 notes sur iCloud.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait une manip rapide ?

Le Mac est sur 10.6, donc pas d'iCloud, j'ai tenté de brancher l'iPad sur mon MacBook en 10.8 pour récupérer les notes, impossible, car la synchro des notes n'est plus prise en charge depuis 10.8, j'ai bien la solution copier, coller, supprimer, mais pour 388 notes... 

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse !


----------



## TonyT (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse 

Je me suis débrouillé avec Mail. J'ai ajouté un compte iCloud sur Mail pour Mac, j'ai déplacé les notes "sur mon mac" sur "icloud", puis elles sont arrivées (presque toutes..) sur l'iPad dans le bon dossier. Celles que je n'ai aps pu récupérer sont dans Outlook.. J'ai édité et copié le contenu de ces notes à la main et je m'en suis sorti comme ça.

Merci pour le coup de main en tous cas


----------

